# Hi I'm new and very frustrated!!



## Angharad B (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi, I'm Angharad.  

My story is long, please bare with me!  

I'm 38 and my husband is 43. Unfortunately, hubby is now disabled with a degenerative spinal disease. Because of this, we are unable to have a 'physical life', if you know what I mean. We are also unable to use his sperm as his disability would be passed on to the child.

As you can imagine, we were devastated when we found out. We then had to look into donor conception. We came to terms with it, well, sort of, and our names were put on the waiting list a few months later.

We were then told, six months later, that there was a huge shortage of caucasian sperm, thanks to the new legislation brought in about donor anonimity being taken away.

We are now faced with having to find our own donor. I contacted a local clinic to find out what the proceedure is and how much it costs. I almost fell over!

It works out at just less that £10,000 for everything we'd need to do! Blood tests, counselling, testing, storage, treatment etc! There's no way we could do it, especially with no guarantees of success! And ther never are any!

I have also been told by my specialist that the HFEA are planning to shut down internet sites that offer sperm donors because of so many problems with infections being passed on, wrong race sperm being used etc.

So, do I keep an eye out for any men in the supermarket who look like my hubby, race up and ask them to be our donor?   The whole idea is nuts!! Please excuse the pun!!

We have no friends we can ask either, so we're stuck!! 

Any advice??

Thanks,
Angharad XX


----------



## DapperDan (Aug 14, 2006)

Hello Angharad

Did you really mean caucasian sperm or non-caucasian sperm?  From what I've read on these forums there are a few clinics around the country with reasonable supplies of sperm, so I'd recommend that you phone around if indeed it is caucasian sperm that you're after.

Also, £10k sounds very much on the high side to me.  e.g. Take a look at the prices on www.fert.org.uk

Regards

DD


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi,

I just wanted to agree with DD and say that 10K does sound like a lot!  A lot of clinics around the county recruit their own donors so it may be worth having a look around.  Where are you based?  Why dont you come and join us on the "anyone using donor sperm" thread.  Im not sure how to do a link Im afraid    Im sure one of the other ladies will be able to give you more information - they are a wealth of knowledge (and lovely too!)

Good luck
Helly
xx


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

You might want to try the London Womens Clinic.  They have, I believe, the biggest sperm bank in the UK.


----------



## eli..g (May 9, 2006)

Hello

Just wanted to say £10k does soun like an awful lot and we have only had a 7  month wait for donor sperm and dh is average white male.  There are lots of clinics out there so plese dont give up hope yet.  As helly says join us on the donor sperm thread, other girls are a wealth of knowledge and are lovely too!!

Exx


----------



## Angharad B (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi again!

Yes, it was caucasian sperm I was writing about!

I'm in Bristol, and the only clinic I've had dealings with is the one that gave me the £10k price. That's for testing and treatment using a donor that I've found, if I ever find one that is!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm thinking about making a good old fashioned sandwich board saying that I need a sperm donor, and walking up and down the local High Street!!!!! NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for the replies anyway! If you hear of a donor in my area ....................!!!!!!!    

Angharad XX


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi
I'm not sure what is going on with the clinics in the West Country but they are giving a consistently negative message to potential parents about supplies of donor sperm (and costs it seems too!).  I do wonder if there is something political going on there.  Angharad, do take notice on what others on this board say.  There are plenty of clinics out there that have supplies of sperm (your clinic could buy it in from them if they chose to do so) and would not charge you an arm and a leg for doing so.  PLEASE don't be tempted by the internet sites.  They are potentially dangerous for you and any child you conceive...and they are not cheap either.
Have a look at the HFEA web site www.hfea.gov.uk for info about all UK clinics.  Ring round, get informed and then tell your clinic how disgusted you are with them.
Very best wishes and best of luck
Olivia


/links


----------

